# Clearing Agents



## Runningwolf (Apr 27, 2011)

There has been so much talk lately about fining agent I thought I would post this article that just came out tonight from Fall Bright Winery in Dundee, NY. They are also a popular place to buy juice in the Finger Lakes.


Dear Winemakers!

Yes, if you have cold stabilized and your wine has not fallen bright, you may fine at this point! 
Note: Fining agents are more efficient in clearing wine when a sediment base exists. It is very important to properly prepare the fining agent and to mix the agent thoroughly with the wine or beer AND the sediment. 
Negatively charged fining agents such as bentonite will attract and bring together particles having a positive charge. Agents such as isinglass and sparkolloid will attract negatively charged particles. This process allows for the molecular weight structures of the particles to become larger. Larger and heavier particles fall to the bottom of the carboy when their mass becomes large enough. If the fining agents do not find enough particles to join together into larger particles (which will fall out) then the clarification process stalls. Small particles on their own remain suspended and the effectiveness of the fining agents is reduced. If your fining stalls, then it is time to filter! 


Bentonite has a negative charge. Bentonite is best added immediately following the completion of the primary fermentation. Wine with a high pH will require more bentonite to obtain the same results as less bentonite at a lower pH. Use 2.6 to 4.5 grams per gallon. (2.6 grams of granular Bentonite is about 5/8 teaspoons) Mix Bentonite with 5 ounces of water. Let stand overnight or for at least 2 hours. Mix some wine back into the slurry and add to the wine. This is fast acting. You can probably rack in 24 hours.

Egg White is used only on red wines. Using 1 egg per 5 gallons, separate and discard yolk, add a pinch of salt- (don't know why, just habit) and 100 ml. or a ¼ cup of water and stir well. Add to wine, stirring. Rack within two weeks to avoid off flavor problems. We don't use egg white as much as we did in the good ole days! Do not use if you are allergic or have sensitivities.
Gelatin has a positive charge and precipitates with negatively charged tannin. It is excellent to reduce tannin and is a serious consideration for a high-tannin red. Sprinkle 2 grams or approximately 3/4 to 1 teaspoon of gelatin per 5 gallon onto a small amount of water or wine, soak for 5 minutes, warm until dissolved but avoid excessive heat. Allow to dissolve and cool before adding to the wine. Add to the wine. Allow 2-3 weeks to settle. There may be slight color loss. Gelatin is usually not recommended for white wine as it requires tannin to work and most whites are low in tannin. 

Irish moss (Chondrus Crispus) is used to settle out protein-tannin complexes in beer wort. Add recommended rate per recipe during the last 15 minutes of the boil. Irish moss is very effective.
Isinglass, having a positive (+) charge, is used at the rate of 15-40 milligrams per liter in beer or white wine. Dissolve (usually sold pre-measured for 10-12 gallons) in ½ pint of water, shake vigorously for a few minutes. Let this set for an hour and then add another ½ pint of water. Shake again and keep cool or refrigerated, allowing to set for a day or two before using. Mash lumps with a brush and strain through a cheesecloth or a tea sieve before adding. Follow manufacture’s instructions. Isinglass is a made from Sturgeon (fish).
LQ Super-Kleer KC Finings is a favorite with our winemakers: LQ is a liquid clearing agent with a one-two pouch combination of Kieselsol and Chitosan, which creates both strong negative and positive charges in the wine, allowing for faster and more successful clearing. It is added directly to the wine followed by thorough stirring. Add Kieselsol to carboy of wine, etc. Stir gently. Dissolve Chitosan in 1 fl. oz of warm water. Add to carboy of wine etc. Stir gently. Attach airlock and bung. Clears wine, etc. brilliantly in 12-48 hours. May not clear pectin haze or products made with hard water. One package is sufficient to clear a 5 or 6-gallon batch of beer or wine in two days. CAUTION: Chitosan comes from shellfish – it's actually derived from chitin, a natural polymer found in the shells of shellfish and crustaceans. Allergic reactions come from the proteins of the shellfish organism, not from the shells. 

Sparkolloid is a polysaccharide in a diatomaceous carrier with a positive charge. It does not strip color. For 5 gallons dissolve 2.3 grams (1 ¾ teaspoon) in ½ cup of boiling water if the sparkolloid is a hot mix. Simmer about 15-30 minutes until mixture is smooth and creamy. Replenish water if necessary, may agitate in a blender. Add some wine to thin and add to the wine while still hot. Agitate well. Wait 1-2 weeks for settling.
Sparkolloid Cold Mix also contains diatomaceous earth and alginates. Use ½ teaspoon per gallon. Mix required amount with a small amount of cold water. Stir well until solution is smooth and creamy. Add mixture to the finished wine and stir. Let settle for one week or more, then rack or filter. Cold mix sparkolloid may also be used for fresh juice!

Pectic enzyme added at crushing helps release juice form the pulp increasing juice yields and improving rates of settling, clarification, fining and filtration. 
We have very limited amounts of 1 oz containers of Rapidase liquid pectic enzyme left. I have lost the source and have switched to powdered pectic enzyme. 

Normal use of Rapidase at crushing is 4-8 drops per gallon for hybrids and viniferas, 10-14 drops per gallon for American (Labrusca) grape varieties and double that for fruits like peaches, plums, apples, and strawberries. Weight to gallon conversion for grapes is: 12 to 15 pounds (grapes) = 1 gallon. If fermenting on the skins, calculate the gallonage at 12 pounds to the gallon. If cold pressing, calculate the gallonage at 15 pound to the gallon. Let set on enzyme 4-8 hours before pressing. Cover the fruit with clear plastic to minimize oxidation. There are about 20 drops in 1 ml and 28 ml in 1 ounce or ~560 drops. Refrigerate liquid pectic enzyme. 

Powdered pectic enzyme instructions indicate a usage rate of 1/2 teaspoon per gallon with no differentiation for the different fruits. 

Polylact is a blend of PVPP and casein in a cellulose base. Polylact acts evenly on all types of phenolic compounds and can be used a both a curative and a preventative against browning and pinking in white wines and must. The rates below are for Polylact.
Curative Usage rate: 0.3-0.7 grams/L (5 gallons is 19 liters)
Prevent Oxidation: 15-30 grams/hl = 0.15-0.30 grams/L (such as use on a white wine that will be exposed to long or extreme storage conditions.)

Entry deadline is May 11, 2011 for the NYS for Amateur Winemaking (for NY residents, juice can be from anywhere!). Drop off points deadline is May 4 and judging is May 20, 2011 http://www.nysfair.org/ 

May your wines fall bright!! Tom and Marcy


----------

